# gray piece on front bumper



## Guamie (May 4, 2005)

This is tough! For the life of me I can't find what the gray part that encircles our fog lights on our bumpers are called nor where I can buy them...outside going to a dealership.... I bought replacement lights and all but I need the passenger side one to fit on the outside of the bumper.... anyone? I guess I could pull the other one off but it does make the hole have a "finished" look.


----------

